# YashicaMAT cable release



## Easy_Target (Dec 26, 2008)

Hey guys and gals. It's been a long time since I've last been here. School has kept me super busy. I'm on break now, so time to come back!


Okay, so some of you may remember me getting a YashicaMAT about 3-4 months ago. I've played around with it, but it still needs to be CLA'd by Mark Hama. 

I went to B&H earlier today and asked the guy there for an adaptor to the YashicaMAT so I can use a cable release and he gave me this.


This is what I bought

This is what it looks like


Problem is, I can't seem to figure out how to attach it to the camera. I've tried looking on google, but the results talk about a screw on, which doesn't make sense to me since there's nothing on the camera for me to screw it on to. I'm assuming it would be on the front of the camera though, since that's where the shutter release is.

Any help would be appreciated. :heart:









(not my image, but same camera)


----------



## ruaslacker2 (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm not a 100 percent positive but I think the adapter is only used on the Yashica 635. I have the Yashica-Mat & the 124G and I don't believe they use it.  
Jerry


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 26, 2008)

OK, there are two ways to have a flex shutter release attached to your Yashicamat:






and...




The first Yashicamat has no use for the adapter, the cable release srews directly into the shutter, which has a hole with an inner thread on it.

The second, you need the adapter and you have to first unscrew the collar (ring) on the base of the shutter. Then simply attach the adapter in its place and attach the flex shutter release into the adapter.


----------



## Easy_Target (Dec 26, 2008)

Sorry, I should've been clearer about which Yashicamat I have. I've edited the original post with a picture of the one I have.


Mitica, I'm not sure if I follow. You're saying I need to unscrew that threaded ring that's at the base of the shutter release? If that's the case, what sort of tool would I use to do so?


----------



## compur (Dec 26, 2008)

Thumb + index finger?


----------



## Easy_Target (Dec 26, 2008)

thumb and index finger? I hurt my thumb and index finger trying to get it off. It must be locked on from the years of being left on there. 

Looks like that's another thing I'll have to add to the things Mark Hama will need to take a look at. :er:


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 26, 2008)

If it doesn't come off easily I use an old mechanic's trick. I try to actually screw it in tighter by a bit, then I try to reverse motion and unscrew it. It has solved a few stubborn cases...

If you have a small vise wrench, tape some painter's tape around the jaws and try unscrewing the collar without marring it. Sometimes, a tiny drop of WD-40 applied with a toothpick at the seam where the collar comes off might help.


----------



## ruaslacker2 (Dec 27, 2008)

I stand corrected. :blushing: I have the same model and never realized the difference. Thanks guys...


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 27, 2008)

ruaslacker2 said:


> I stand corrected. :blushing: I have the same model and never realized the difference. Thanks guys...




It's all good! Enjoy the Mat!


----------

